# MSI B450A-pro



## bilidru (21. September 2018)

Hallo,
Ich stellte mir gerade einen neuen PC mit Ryzen 2600 CPU zusammen und bin über das MSI B450-Pro für 85,-€ gestolpert. Vom Chipsatz, der Anzahl an RAM-Plätzen und USB-Anschlüssen genau das, was ich suche. Ich frage mich nur, was das Board so günstig macht? Wo ist der Haken, den ich nicht sehe? Freue mich auf eure Hilfe.

Als RAM habe ich mir übrigens den GSkill Ripjaw V ausgesucht. Übertakten will ich weder CPU noch RAM.


----------



## Tunarak (21. September 2018)

Spannungswandler, kein guter Audio Chip


Nimm lieber das

Asus Prime B450-Plus AMD B450 So.AM4 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail - AMD Sockel AM4 | Mindfactory.de

Das Asus Prime B350 Plus war auch ein Preis-Leistung Kracher. Siehe Verkaufszahlen und Bewertung.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (21. September 2018)

Hallo und Willkommen!

Nee, da gibt es keinen Haken, die Boards werden zu dem Preis angeboten und du bekommst ein einfaches Board mit dem du glücklich werden kannst wenn es deine Ansprüche erfüllt und keine grossen OC-Experimente geplant sind.
Naja, es gibt kein RGB-bling bling


----------



## bilidru (21. September 2018)

Danke für eure Antworten. RGB-bling bling brauche ich nicht.
Wichtig sind mir möglichst viele USB-Anschlüsse, da ih keine Lust habe immer wieder Geräte umzustecken. 
Das Asus sieht gut aus. Wenn ich auf die 15 € Gutschein verzichte und der Aufpreis mal egal ist, wie ist es dann mit dem Asus TUF B450-Plus Gaming. Kostet etwas mehr, hat aber mehr USBs, ansonsten kann ich beim Vergleich der Beschreibungen keine Unterschiede feststellen. Nur die  ASUS Fan-Xpert2-Funktion habe ich in der Beschreibung nicht entdeckt.
Lohnen sich die 10 Euro? Oder ist das Board eher ein bling-bling marketing-ding?


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (21. September 2018)

Hier hättest du noch bisschen mehr USB
ASRock Fatal1ty B450 Gaming K4 ab €' '97,50 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Mich nervt es übrigens auch, das heutzutage mit USB-Anschlüssen anscheinend sehr sparsam umgegangen wird, warum auch immer ...
Damals hat man sich nen 120€ Board gekauft und hatte genug USB, OCpotenzial und umfangreiches Bios!
Wenn ich mich aber so umschaue muss ich 200€ ausgeben um glücklich zu werden, oder meine Ansprüche sind gestiegen ...


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (21. September 2018)

Es gibts schon unterschiede bei der Ausstattung je nach Preisklasse,z.B. bei den Audiochips bei dem Boards ist es Realtek® ALC892 Codec.
Aber gibts auch andere(ältere und günstigere) wie z.B.Realtek ALC887 oder auch den aktuellsten  der bei den teueren Boards mit dabei sind Realtek® ALC1220 Codec.
Selbst wenn jetzt kein OC auf dem Board betrieben wird,sollte man dennoch genau hinschaun auf die Vram Kühler(größe)bzw. Chipsatzkühlkörper der bei deinem ausgewähltem Board sehr mikrig ist
und den nachteil hat das das sehr schnell heiß werden kann bzw.bei der kleinen Kühlkörpergröße die abwärme sehr schlecht an die Umluftverteilt wird.
Aber es gibts auch unterschiede je nach Preisklasse bei der Austattung am I/O Panel z.B.gibts USB-C,Wifi,oder nativ USB3.1 GEN 2 Typ-A mit 10 Gbit/s ,HDMI,Displayportanschluss,DVI,VGA oder intern mit 2xM2-Steckports(oder eins) für M2 SSD stick mit Gen2 oder Gen 3 Anbindung.Die Anzahl der Fananschlüsse sollte auch bedacht werden je nach dem welches PC Gehäuse mit wieviel Gehäuse Lüftern betrieben wird.
Und das Layout des Boards sollte auch bedacht werden je nach dem welche Hardware genutzt werden soll und ob da sich hitzquellen entwickeln könnte z.B. M2 Port(SSD Stick) ist zu nah am PCI-E(GPU)und wird
dadurch noch zusätzlich aufgeheizt.Was den M2 SSD Stick drosselt beim Lesen und Schreiben als beispiel.

grüße Brex


----------



## bilidru (21. September 2018)

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort, die mich dann doch von dem MSI abbringen.
Die beiden Asusboard haben den älteren Audiochip, wobei mir deine anderen Details fast wichtiger erscheinen als der Audiochip.
Welcher Board würdest du dennvirschlagen in der Region um 100 €, @Brexzidian7794?


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (21. September 2018)

Also ich tendiere auch zu ASRock Fatal1ty B450 Gaming K4 bis 100 Euro Klasse  wegen mehr USB Ports  am I/O Panel.
Aber es hat keine echten  7.1(Anschluss möglichkeit) wie angegeben wie den auch bei 3x 3,5mm Klinke mit Realtek ALC892Audiochip,es emuliert den Sound(5.1 bzw.7.1) darauf achten.
Du muß dich entscheiden was dir wichtiger ist, viele USB Ports am I/O Panel und 2 mal M2 Ports(intern)je 1x M.2 bis 2280, 1x M.2 bis 22110.
Viel auswahl haste nicht bei der Preisklasse.


----------



## bilidru (21. September 2018)

Hatte ASRock bislang nicht wirklich auf dem Schirm, war früher eher die Billigmarke. Aber ich lerne gerne dazu. 
Wo ist denn die nächste Preisklasse? Und was bietet die mehr?


----------



## gregorowitsch (21. September 2018)

Die nächste Preisklasse wären die X470. Das Asrock Taichi gilt als eines der besten Boards im High-End Bereich. Da werden aber locker 200 Euro fällig.
ASRock X470 Taichi ab €' '223,34 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## bilidru (21. September 2018)

Der b450 Chipsatz reicht mir. Übertakten möchte ich ja nicht. 
Die.h. ihr seht keinen Unterschied zwischen einem 100,- und 130,-€ Board...


----------



## bilidru (21. September 2018)

Muss man beim ASRock ein Bildupdate im Shop mitbestellen oder sind die kompatibel mit dem Ryzen 2600?


----------



## gregorowitsch (21. September 2018)

X470 und B450 sind ab Werk kompatibel. Biosupdates benötigt man nur bei älteren X370 Mainboards die vor dem Release von Zen+ produziert wurden.


----------



## bilidru (21. September 2018)

Dann stünde folgende Zusammenstellung ins Haus:
ASRock Fatal1ty b450
AMD Ryzen 2600
GSkill Ripjaw V 3200 DDR 4 RAM 16 GB
MSI RX 580 Grafikkarte
EKL Alpenföhn Sella CPU Kühler
Be quiet Pure Power 500W Netzteil
SSD und HDD aus vorhandenem PC

Passt das zusammen? Herzlichen Dank für jede Mithilfe.


----------



## gregorowitsch (22. September 2018)

Denke schon. Welches Gehäuse nutzt du?


----------



## bilidru (22. September 2018)

Wollte entweder ein altes weiternutzen oder ein günstiges mit Fenster kaufen.
Was gilt eszu beachten?


----------



## gregorowitsch (22. September 2018)

Nichts Spezielles, solange du kein ITX nutzt ^^


----------



## bilidru (22. September 2018)

Nein, auf keinen Fall. Bei den Shops kann man ja auch den Formfaktor einstellen. Von der Größe her sollte nix schief gehen.


----------

